# Seitz Windows



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

I have a leak coming through the top of one of our windows.

The duck tape has done a good job of sealing it but does not quite look the part.

What is the best way of sealing it. Is it to over seal it on the outside or is it possible to take the window out and apply new sealant. 

Any help appreciated.

Derek


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi Derek

Had the same problem just went to b , q , and purchase some clear sealant Works a teat  

larry


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

A Seitz widow is easy to remove and refit, You take the covering off from the inside, and you will then see the clips and screws that clamp it into place take them out and push your window out (Inside out) clean your window up thoroughly ie remove old sealer from window frame and from Van side/roof, apply liberal amounts of Sikaflex refit and retighten screws refit covers, Then go on roof and remove excess Sikaflex using white spirit.

There are two ways for removing excess 1, is to use white spirit as I have said and the other is to leave it a day or 2 but no more, Take a sharp knife and cut the Sikaflex around the Frame and just pull off.

The plastic trim on the inside usually just clip in place but be careful.

Just edited as I realized I had assumed it was roof but all windows are same from Seitz.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Derek,

is it the window pane itself that is leaking, or is it the frame?

If it is the pane itself, then it is quite easy to take it out: Remove the screws from where the put-up hinges to the left and right are attached to the frame. Then from the outside open the window beyond the range that the hinges would have allowed, and simply take it out.

However, if you have a crack in the pane, then it is quite probable that it will spread over time, so applying sealant would only be a temporary solution. In the long run the pane would need to be replaced.

If it leaks between the frame and the van's bodywork, then follow SaddleTramp's advice. But then act *fast*, to avoid moisture damage.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi the windows are sealed by there own rubber bead squashed onto the van side.They are held in place by the internal blind screws clamping them together so make sure someone is hold the outside if you are taking it out :lol: I would personally just mask up outside and use a Sikaflex type sealant or a low modulus silicon / silicone ??? :lol: somebody once told me the difference but I have forgot which is correct :lol: 
terry


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*seitz windows*

This may be useful Diagram

Regards,

Graham


----------

